# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  100 Χρόνια μοναξιά

## kutchunie

Πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο! Εκτός του ότι ο αφηγηματικός του λόγος είναι σαν ποτάμι που ρέει, χωρίς να γίνεται καθόλου κουραστικός, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο περιγράφει την συναισθηματική κατάσταση των ηρώων του, είναι πολύ ενστικτώδης. Η σχέση ερεθίσματος και συναισθήματος σε κάθε ήρωα είναι τόσο αγνός, απλοϊκός, που είναι σα να σου μιλάει ένα μικρό παιδί που δε γνωρίζει ακόμα από πρότυπα κοινωνικά και κανονες ευγένειας, αλλά με την ωριμότητα ενός μεγάλου ανθρώπου. Θεωρώ πως ένας ασθενής που θέλει να βγάλει από μέσα του ένα απωθημένο φόβο, πρέπει να απαγκιστρωθεί από κοινωνικές φοβίες ή από ταμπού κοινωνικά ή θρησκευτικά για να το επιτύχει. Ο Μαρκεζ τους ψυχαναλύει τους ηρωες του με πολύ ομορφο τρόπο. Πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο.

----------


## serios

Nαι είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο βιβλίο που ο τρόπος αφήγησης του χρησιμοποιώντας τον μαγικό ρεαλισμό σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι ο κόσμος που χτίζει ο Μάρκεζ είναι χτισμένος σε ένα σύννεφο που με μια πνοή του αέρα χάνεται οπως και μια φανταστική μας σκέψη.
Το τέλος από τα πιο όμορφα που έχω διαβάσει.

----------


## kutchunie

> Nαι είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο βιβλίο που ο τρόπος αφήγησης του χρησιμοποιώντας τον μαγικό ρεαλισμό σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι ο κόσμος που χτίζει ο Μάρκεζ είναι χτισμένος σε ένα σύννεφο που με μια πνοή του αέρα χάνεται οπως και μια φανταστική μας σκέψη.
> Το τέλος από τα πιο όμορφα που έχω διαβάσει.


Υπέροχο τέλος! θα συμφωνήσω!

----------


## elisabet

Θα με κάνετε να ξαναδιαβάσω το βιβλίο! Ήταν το πρώτο που διάβασα από Μαρκεζ και ενθουσιάστηκα αλλά για είναι ειλικρινής πάνε χρόνια από τότε...ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να του ξαναρίξω καμιά ματιά. Δεν θυμάμαι το τέλος!!!

----------

